# ICD 10 Referral Diagnosis?



## veloso (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi,
 Please help me find diagnosis code for 'Referral' to other Specialty Providers

Thank you, IM


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 25, 2018)

veloso said:


> Hi,
> Please help me find diagnosis code for 'Referral' to other Specialty Providers
> 
> Thank you, IM



A referral is an action not a diagnosis.  The ICD-10 CM code set is for patient diagnosis only.  You will need to know either the diagnosis rendered by the referring provider or the signs and symptoms documented by the referring provider if no diagnosis could be made.


----------



## veloso (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi Debra,
 As per HPI; ' CC of skin rashes on the chest with the following corresponding diagnosis for the Assessment below;
1.) Z00.121
2.) R21
3.) Z13.0

Assessment;
1.) Encounter for routine child with abnormal findings= Ambulatory referral to Pediatric Dentistry
2.) Rash
3.) Screening anemia, deficiency, iron 

And I don't want to release the claim with Z00.121 as Primary with 99213 level of service.

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 25, 2018)

if the visit was for a chief complaint of a skin rash then it is not a well child exam with an abnormal finding.  it is a visit for a skin rash. the well visit will need to be performed at a later visit.  A presenting complaint is not an abnormal finding.  also a rash is not a diagnosis for a dental referral.. so there must be something in the note.  Depending on what the note states as the visit and exam performed is how I would base the codes.


----------



## veloso (Jun 25, 2018)

Sorry to be annoying... It is noted in the Plan ;referral to dentist since the patient is 2 years old...so just in case there is a dental problem? is there a general diagnosis to be used for 'referral to other provider such as dental'


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 25, 2018)

no you do not need to worry about this.  when the patient goes to the dental office they will find an appropriate dx code for the routine exam at the dentist office.


----------



## veloso (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks you!


----------

